

Faster-than-light Radio Waves could revolutionize computer industries - sincewhy
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/faster-than-light-radio-waves-could-revolutionize-computer-industries-20090630/

======
th0ma5
There were some great comments when this topic hit Slashdot suggesting that it
only appears that things are going faster than light, but it is simply the
apparent phase shifting appears to propagate faster than light, but it is
unclear if this phase shifting can be utilized in any way.

